# Ebay help again



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I havent sold anything on ebay for a while and just trying to sell some DS games for my mum and it says my postage cant be any higher than £0.00  

Does anyone know why this is? how to get round it? and is it the same for all multimedia products?

When you click on the 'whats this' link it just explains about fair postage costs


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm afraid that all CDs, DVDs, Games and books have to have free postage now - it's been like that for a while.

Jules


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you,

Have just been reading through the forums and looks like its changing on the 8th Feb to capped postage so will wait untill then

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It's been like this for ages on several categories.....you just have to factor in the cost of p&p into your starting bid (which is what eBay advise).

Alot of it was to prevent sellers using the 99p "no fee" start bid but then charging ridiculous p&p to cover for not only p&p but where they actually wanted more for the item they were selling....rather than just paying the listing fee to start bid at say £6.99 and charging reasonable p&p costs....basically "fee" evasion (as no FVF etc on p&p !!)  eg there were some sellers with lightweight/small items at 99p but p&p charged at £10.00 (and higher!).

N x


----------

